# Trouble cutting flatbands



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm having trouble cutting butterfly flatbands. My roller cutter compresses the latex so that it squishes out from under the ruler. The cut will not stay straight/on the line I have drawn. I am using a proper cutting mat.

It's not a problem when cutting short bands. But when cutting long butterfly bands its way off the line by the end of the cut.

Has anyone else had this problem?

The rubber is .7 danking yellow latex but I had the same issue with the theraband gold


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It’s probably not your Matt but your straight edge. It’s hard to stretch your hand out far enough to hold it. Try a squeeze clamp on one end to help hold it. And always stand up while cutting. Good luck. .


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Place a piece of paper masking tape on the tape to be cut and cut straight into it. The problem will disappear.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Like lbjoe said, use a clamp on one end or find a stiffer straight edge that will let you apply more even pressure. I've also found that applying pressure straight down with the roller cutter works a little better than having the handle pointing more towards you, like if you were cutting a pizza.


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

The knife must cut well, you can cut in any direction, cut the same and pushed and pulled. The ruler should be thicker and stiffer, pressed well, with one hand you can't really press the entire length. Success!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I tried it sitting down once, standing right over it is the best with a roller. Using a heavier piece of steel bar works great for a straight edge and it can be lightly clamped down if needed.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Reed Lukens said:


> I tried it sitting down once, standing right over it is the best with a roller. Using a heavier piece of steel bar works great for a straight edge and it can be lightly clamped down if needed.


Yeah I'm using one of those acrylic fabric rulers. About 18" x 7". Helps to apply more even pressure along the length of the band I'm cutting.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Your blades sharp - and you using a rotary cutter?

Also try using a steel rule. They will tend to 'bite' the rubber - that being said try lay down where you want to cut...


----------

